# P.O.E.T.S. Day



## Caroline (Mar 6, 2009)

Todaye is POETS Day
Piiss
Off 
Early
Tomrow's
Saturday


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2009)

How about:

Putting
Off
Eating
This
Sugar


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Todaye is POETS Day
> Piiss
> Off
> Early
> ...



Or in the case that is at my school:

Piiss 
Off 
Early
Tomorrow's 
SUNDAY


----------



## Jelly Babies Save Lives (May 28, 2022)

I have CRAFT days....
Can't Remember A F***ing Thing!


----------

